# Chicago herf sponsored by Padron



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

If anyone is interested, UpDown Tobacco is having a cigar garden party sponsored by Padron on the 28th of this month. Here is a link for more information. Would love to meet some Chicago gorillas there.

http://www.updowncigar.com/news/index.cfm?sction=2&artid=79&calendar={ts '2007-08-20 14:55:43'}&


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nuts....going to the Velvet Revolver show in Tinley Park that day, would have liked to have herfed with some Chitowners.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Nuts....going to the Velvet Revolver show in Tinley Park that day, would have liked to have herfed with some Chitowners.


let me know how the GnR concert is


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Nuts....going to the Velvet Revolver show in Tinley Park that day, would have liked to have herfed with some Chitowners.


Please post a review! They rock like rockers should rock while rocking!!

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Please post a review! They rock like rockers should rock while rocking!!
> 
> MCS


Saw them in a small club their first time through town in May, they were awesome. :tu


----------

